# [SSD] Crucial MX100 512 Go et adaptateur DVD slim (posé)

## pti-rem

Salut

Je voudrais remplacer mon DVD slim du portable Asus n73sm par cet ensemble et je vous demande votre avis et aussi une confirmation pour savoir si ça peut marcher ; C'est pour placer mes captures TNT .ts et les travailler.

Mon avis c'est que je me ferai un beau cadeau et que ça devrait marcher en 6Gbps ; Les disques 0 et 1 sont en sata300

Je pense prendre le tout chez matériel.net ; si peu de différence ... Et je suis sûr d'avoir la version boîte du ssd (avec l'adaptateur 9.5 mm) ; Le Crucial MX100 fait 7 mm d'épais.

Avec l'adaptateur Akasa N.Stor - Baie de remplacement SATA HDD

Une personne de chez matériel.net que j'ai eu au téléphone m'indique qu'il peut y avoir un problème de dimension de l'adaptateur, suivant les machines.

```
gazeau ~ # lspci -s 00:1f.2 -vv 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 11d7

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 42

   Region 0: I/O ports at e0b0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at e0a0 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at e090 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at e060 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at df006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee00000  Data: 40a1

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0 BAR4 Offset=00000004

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ahci
```

```
[    1.135636] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.135778] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.146535] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    1.146595] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    1.151058] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.151256] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.151458] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.151617] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.151736] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.151837] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.151886] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006100 irq 42

[    1.151924] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006180 irq 42

[    1.151961] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006200 irq 42

[    1.151997] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.152011] ata5: DUMMY

[    1.152025] ata6: DUMMY
```

```
rem@gazeau ~ $ dmesg | grep ata[123] | grep SATA

[    1.151886] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006100 irq 42

[    1.151924] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006180 irq 42

[    1.151961] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006200 irq 42

[    1.456845] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.456864] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.458857] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
```

```
gazeau ~ # dmesg | grep 'scsi [012]'

[    1.484110] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST1000LM024 HN-M 0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.484677] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST1000LM024 HN-M 0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.488050] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype DVD A DS8A2S     6S21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Dec 02, 2014 12:53 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
gazeau ~ #  hdparm -tT /dev/sda /dev/sdb

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   18610 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9313.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 330 MB in  3.02 seconds = 109.30 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   18510 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9263.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 318 MB in  3.00 seconds = 105.94 MB/sec
```

Donc je me trompe, je suis limité par SATA max UDMA/133 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

D'après tes logs, tu peux monter en SATA 3 Gpbs. Le résultat de hdparm est par rapport à ton disque dur installé. Si c'est un disque mécanique, ça me semble normal.

----------

## pti-rem

Hello,

oui, c'est un mécanique.

Tu vois que je peux monter à 3Gbps avec le "SATA link up 3.0 Gbps" ?

Le "AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps" n'indique pas-t'il que je puisse monter à 6Gbps ?

Il m'est curieux de voir le périphérique en AHCI 1.0 piloté en ahci version 3.0 ...

La version 1.0 du contrôleur n'aurait-t'elle pas une limitation intrinsèque ? 3Gbps, comme tu me l'indique ?

Je parcoure Serial ATA AHCI: Specification, Rev. 1.0

 *Quote:*   

> 10.5 Interface Speed Support
> 
> The HBA indicates the maximum speed it can support via the CAP.ISS register. Software can further limit 
> 
> the speed of a port by manipulating each port’s PxSCTL.SPD field to a lower value. If software writes a 
> ...

 

Je me suis répondu, excuse-moi Xavier  :Wink: 

J'ai de la chance.

----------

## pti-rem

Voilà, le ssd est monté ; voici les dernières infos

```
gazeau ~ # dmesg | grep ata3 && hdparm -Tt /dev/sdc

[    1.148359] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf006000 port 0xdf006200 irq 42

[    1.454632] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.459638] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.459640] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.459642] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    1.503347] ata3.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    1.508511] ata3.00: ATA-9: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1, MU01, max UDMA/133

[    1.509869] ata3.00: 1000215216 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.517479] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.517483] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.518825] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    1.520644] ata3.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    1.533302] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   18222 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9119.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 694 MB in  3.00 seconds = 231.27 MB/sec
```

Je ne suis pas à 300 MB/sec ; Mais pour charger de gros fichier .ts pour le ttt vidéo (de 3 à 20 Go environ) ça sera plus rapide.

Je me suis mal débrouillé avec la toute petite visserie ; cette période de l'année ne me convient pas.

J'espère qu'il va tenir la route longtemps.

La conclusion de l'article de Tom's Hardware Le SATA 3Gbit/s est-il assez rapide pour les SSD actuels ? me rassure un peu vis à vis de cet achat.

Édition : la navigation dans un .ts HD avec avidemux est bien plus souple et réactive ; Je n'ai plus de latence pour une avance d'image ou de trame ni même pour l'accéléré

----------

